# Teichumbau 2012



## Nzz (6. Apr. 2012)

Guten Abend

Nach langer Verspätung ging es heute endlich los mit dem Umbau. Ein guter Freund kam und ist heute zu Besuch und wir fingen an zu arbeiten . Unten angehängt 2 Bilder wie der Teich vorher aussah und dann noch ein paar wie er heute Abend aussah  . Wir haben die Böschung schon hergerichtet um für das 16:32 Geröll ein guter Untergrund zu haben. Von diesem wurde diese Woche 2m3 geliefert. Als Nächstes hole ich morgen ca 30m2 Holz aus einem Sägewerk um die Holzterasse zu vergrössern und einen Steg um den kleinen Teich herum zu bauen. Das Geröll soll in den grossen Teich und in die Umgebung hereingearbeitet werden.

Ziel für morgen:

-Holz holen

-ca. 1 m3 Geröll um den Teich verteilen und evt. ein Teil des Holzes einarbeiten bzw. die Pfosten einbetonieren.



Zur Technik:

Ich werde einen grossen Schacht bauen mit den Massen 2,5m x 1,2m x 1m. In diesem befindet sich eine Speck Badu7m3 Pumpe. Sie pumpt selbst auf 9m immer noch 7m3 smoki. Danach folgt ein Filtoclear 15000. Anbei noch ein Foto von der Pumpe. 

Bei dieser wir es 3 Ansaugleitungen mit Kugelhahnen geben 1. Skimmer 2. Weiss ich noch nicht 3. Reinigung.

Und 3 Druckleitungen mit Kugehahnen 1. Wasserfall 2. Sprudelstein 3. Reinigung.


Dann gibt es noch eine Luftpumpe mit 4 Ausströmer.


Zur Reinigung:

Mit diesen Pumpen kann man gleich auch noch saugen, das ist das Gute daran, neben der guten Druckleistung. Durch eine Saugglocke oder Bürstenaufsatz über einen Schlauch zur Pumpe und von dot über einen Vliessack zurück zum Teich. Danach ist das Wasser wieder glasklar.  . 


Besatz:

3 Koi 1. 45cm 2. 55cm 3. 65cm

200Moderliesche ( grosse Reduktion in Sicht )

4 Grundlinge





Frage: Skimmer? Was haltet ihr vom Skimmer von Oase für 120 Sfr. ? 

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...t]=393&cHash=824e675e273a01c6a836bcf3d208ff47



Momentan sieht alles ein wenig chaotisch aus  Wird aber alles .





Freundliche Grüsse Nick


----------



## Nzz (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Tag

Ich melde mich trotz keinen Antworten wieder . 

Ich habe jetzt eine Skizze von der gesamten, geplanten Anlage gezeichnet. Ich konnte jedoch die Masse nicht in das Bild eintragen.....

Nummer:

1. hellbraun = Holzdeck ( das kleine oben am Teich ist eine kleine Brücke, die über das Wasser, dass vom Wasserfall herunterkommt führt. )

2. grün = Geröllweg ( 16 / 32 ). Mit Vlies unterlegt, gegen die Humusschwemmung und das Unkraut.

3. blau = Wasser  ( Links der grosse Teich 4x3,5Meter mit ca. 10,5m3 Inhalt. Rechts der kleine Teich mit ca 4,5m3 Inhalt. Und oben das kleine Sammelbecken zwischen Wasserfall und Teich, indem ich sehr viel Geröll hineingeben möchte, zur Biofilmbildung. Darauf möchte ich eine grosse Menge Mentha aquatica und Miscanthus chinensis pflanzen. 

4. schwarz (oben) = Wasserfall der mit 1mm PVC Folie ausgelegt wird und mit Gneisstücken gemauert wird.


5. schwarz ( unten) = Pumpenschacht Grösse= 2,5m x 1m x 1m

6. violett = Steingarten. Bepflanzt mit Palmen, kaktusartigen Gewächsen und weiteres....



Im Anhang die Skizze und eine Zeichnung des Pumpenschachtes...



Freue mich auf eine Antwort.

Beste Grüsse.

Nick


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Nick,
das dir bisher keiner geantwortet hat, ist sicher keine böse Absicht.
Hatte schon mal angefangen, aber die Beschreibung ist ähnlich wie dein mometaner Teich. 

Diese OASE Skimmer werden öfter verkauft, ob der Preis in SFR in Ordnung ist, kann kaum einer vergleichen.
Ich würde einen Schwerkraftskimmer bevorzugen.

Versuch die Skizze noch mal zu machen, wenigstens mit Text. Die Maße sind erst mal nicht so wichtig.
Eine eingescannte Handskizze ist möglicherweise schon besser zu lesen.


----------



## Nzz (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Tag

Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit zurück. 

Im Moment wieder voll in Planung, denn es hat sich herausgestellt dass einer meiner Geschäftskollegen früher ein Koiteichgeschäft führte, es jedoch aufgab und zu uns in die Firma kam. Er wird mir jetzt helfen einen korrekten und gut funktionierenden Filter zu bauen. Ich habe jetzt eine Skizze angefertigt und werde die jetzt hier posten und ihm geben. Anbei noch ein Bild vom Teich im letzten September und von der neuangefertigten Holzdeckbeleuchtung. 

Zum Filter. Ich werde die Badu Speck Pumpe behalten. Ich habe ausgerechnet, wenn ich die Pumpe täglich 12 Stunden laufen lasse komme ich am Ende des Jahres inkl. des Belüfters und der Beleuchtung auf 300.-SFR. 

Da man bei diesen Pumpen leicht den "Mocken" auch Motor genannt wechseln kann habe ich meinem Chef gesagt, wenn er eine alte Pumpe mit einem FU günstig zu verkaufen hat, soll er gleich zu mir kommen, dann werde ich diese einbauen  . Dann komme ich auf ein Jahressaldo von 150.-SFR. Das wäre dann perfekt. Bei diesen 150.- ist auch einberechnet dass die Pumpe durchläuft.

Filterung: Ich werde 2 Mülltonnen à 240 Liter kaufen die fachgerecht einbauen und mit Japanmatten und Biomaterial füllen. Dazu kommt noch eine UVC-Lampe.


Auch um den Teich soll noch einiges verändert werden. Ich möchte mehrere Rabatten gestalten, die mit Sommerflor, Stauden und Kleingehölzen bepflanzt werden.

Beste Grüsse Nick

PS: Ich freue mich immer auf anfallende Kritik, denn dann kann ich etwas lernen . 

Die Beschriftung zum Filter ist noch in Arbeit und sollte heute noch erscheinen.


----------



## jolantha (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo, Nick
wie schnell doch ein Jahr vergeht ---   ,
auf jeden Fall ist ja Deine Teichumrandung fertig


----------



## Joerg (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Nick,
schön, dass du dich wieder mal meldest. 

Die Holzumrandung ist sehr schön geworden. 

Der Filter ist doch schon fast auf Teichniveau, könntest du ihn nicht in Schwerkraft bauen?
Was hast du denn als Vorfilter geplant?

Vergiss die BA in den Tonnen nicht, die brauchst du als Reinigungsöffnung.

Die Speck Badu könntest du gut mit einem FU betreiben. Mit etwas weniger Volumenstrom braucht sie deutlich weniger Strom.


----------



## Nzz (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo

@jolantha : ja die Zeit läuft momentan do schnell. Man kommt fast nicht nach 

@ Joerg Wegem dem Teichniveau.. Nicht ganz . Das Wasser wird 1Meter hochgepumpt und dann durch den Filter in den kleinen Wasserfall . Danach in den Teich.

Zum Holzdeck: Ich hane die gesamte Terasse neu gebaut.

Filter: Als Vorfilter dient ein grossmaschiges Körbchen in der Pumpe  Und Bodenabläufe sind eingezeichnet  Sowie auch Abläufe für den gesamten Schacht.. 

Lg Nick

PS: Vom Handy geschrieben


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

...wenn du am Filter bauen bist, würde ich echt empfehlen, dass Ganze so umzubauen, das die SpeckBadu raus fliegt...die nimmt m.M.n. deutlich zu viel Strom, was du in Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft sparen kannst...die Speckbadu ist - glaube ich auch  - eine selbstansaugende Pumpe für den Schwimmbadbetrieb...bei Bodenabläufen kommt das Wasser selbständig in eine moderate Förderhöhe, wo es normale Teichpumpen bis 100 W (bei ca. 10.000 l/h) aus der Sammelkammer heraus auch schaffen dürften...


----------



## samorai (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hi Zacki!
Wir haben die gleiche Pumpe auf der Arbeit, aber als Springbrunnenpumpe eingesetzt.Mit leichtigkeit fördert sie das Wasser 4-5m hoch,aber für einenTeich....ich weiß nicht?
Auch kenne ich die Parameter nicht.
Aber eines weiß ich auf alle Fälle,Nachts filtern bringt mehr,denn Algen vermehren sich nicht in der Dunkelheit.


LG Ron!


----------



## Nzz (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo

Danke für die Antworten.. Ja die Badu ist quasi eine "Kampfsau" unter den Pumpen. Sie ist konplett selbstansaugend und pumpt immer noch 4-5m3 auf ca. 7-8 Meter. Ich bin auch immer wie skeptischer wegen dem Stromverbrauch. Werde am Dienstag klären ob im Geschäft noch eine stärkere Badu mit 400Volt herumsteht mit einem FU die ich günstig haben könnte. 
Ich erinnere mich, dass wenn ich mich nicht getäuscht habe irgendwo noch 2-3 alte Oasepumpen herumstehen... Werde mich erkundigen und berichten. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich ja schon alles an Verrohrung und Kugelhähnen hier habe und diese eingebaut sind. Ich werde mir noch Gedanken machen. Aber der Filter ist definitiv in Planung. Entweder sauge ich über die Badu oder eine Oasepumpe... Aber das Konzept Skimmer->Pumpe->Filter->Teich sollte bleiben. Was ich sicher noch machen möchte ist, dass ich mit der Badu den Teich putzen kann und somit den gesamten Dreck am Boden ( kein Bodenablauf) absaugen kann. Ich bin momentan in der Klemme . Die Badu ist so gut, jedoch der Strom  . 

Lg Nick

PS: Vom Handy geschrieben...


----------



## Nzz (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Abend

Auf dem Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit und gute Infos ). Ich hane einen Restposten von Stellriemen gesichtet -> Einfassung des Teichschachtes ist sonit geklärt . Dazu habe ich eine Aquamax 8000 gefunden mit einem sehr kuzem Kabel ( darum wird sie auch nicht weitererkauft ) von 1,5m . Da man diese Pumpen auch im trockenen laufen lassen kann, sprich ein Saugschaluch und eine Druckschlauch . Als ich sah das sie ein Stromverbrauch von 80Watt hatt habe ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut . GEKAUFT . Berichte am Donnerstag weiter da ich morgen Berufsschule habe... 


Beste Grüsse Nick

Ps: Mit Handy geschrieben


----------



## Nzz (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Abend

Heute habe ich begonnen den Filterschacht auszugraben. 2 Filtertonnen à 140Liter sind gekauft. Die Pumpe, Stellriemen, Rohre und vieles mehr nehme ich nächsten Freitag mit. Am Samstag werden die letzten Vorkehrungen getroffen. 

In 2 Wochen sauge ich den Teich leer und alles wird geschrubbt und geputzt. Dazu wird der gesamte Filter gebaut . 

Heute habe ich bei einer Wassertemperatur von 11Grad die Fische mit sehr wenig Futter versorgt. Nur bei einem habe ich sorgen. Ein Eurokoi von 60cm.
Wie letztes Jahr hat er 2 kleine rötliche Punkte auf den Schuppen, sind jedoch sehr klein. Letztes Jahr verschwanden sie von alleine. Dazu ist eine Körperpartie von ca. 6-7cm leicht aufgeschwollen und ein wenig gelblich auf dem sonst weissen Koi. Dazu stehen an dieser Stelle die Schuppen leicht ab. 
Was ist zu tun? 
Ein Fischdoktor habe ich hier in der Schweiz so viel ich weiss keinen. Jedoch eine gute Tierärztin die unsere Ponys, Katzen, Hühner und den Hund versorgt und impft. Ich weiss nicht ob sie helfen könnte.

Beste Grüsse Nick

PS: Vom Handy aus geschrieben . Und Fotos kommen morgen.


----------



## Nzz (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.

Von dem Aushub, den Tonnen und dem Fisch.

Dieser ist heute wieder zum Fressen gekommen und schwimmt munter herum, jedoch konnte ich in 25-30 Minuten etwa 10 Mal beobachten wie er an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappte.
Dazu habe ich heute etwa 2000 Liter frisches Wasser nachgefüllt, da momentan nur eine kleine Pumpe aktiv ist bis der Filter steht. und ein Belüftung mit 4 Ausströmer.


Kann mir jemand helfen?

Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

...nicht das der Koi unter infektiöser Bauchwassersucht leidet!?...das wäre nicht gut, gar nicht gut!

habe dazu nur das gefunden...im unteren Teil steht was von Salzbädern bei beginnender Bauchwassersucht...nur ob das auch Bauchwassersucht ist, sollte ein Arzt checken


----------



## Nzz (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo

Ich bin eventuell erst Dienstag wieder am Teich. Dann werde ich ein Salzbad vornehmen, wenn ihr zustimmt? Das Einzige was mir Angst bereitet ist, das er andere ansteckt? 
Wegen dem Salzbad. Kann ich auch den ganzen Teich mit 1Kg/m3 aufsalzen, falls noch amdere Fische betroffen sind wo ich es noch nicht gesehen habe?
Gruss Nick


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

...dazu kann ich nix sagen, da ich mit Salzbädern selbst noch nichts zu tun hatte...da musst du Dich bitte gedulden, bis sich Andere melden...vielleicht sehen die ja auch was ganz anderes an Erkrankung oder auch gar keine Erkrankung...das Beste wäre natürlich der Tierarzt...aber zu jeglicher Behandlung solltest du den Fisch, wenn möglich selektieren aus dem Teich holen und im Warmen halten...:?


----------



## MaFF (7. Apr. 2013)

Hallo. BWS wird es nicht sein. Ich denke Schuppensträube ist es. Meine dicken sahen auch letztes Jahr so aus. Eine endgültige und richtige Diagnose kann dir nur ein Tierarzt geben. Gruß und gute Besserung


----------



## Nzz (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo MaFF

Ich habe soweit ich weiss, kein Koidoktor in der Schweiz. Bei uns gibt es nur Koi-breeder so viel ich weiss ( www.koi-breeder.ch ) Ich weiss nicht ob er mir helfen könnte.. Denke eher nicht. 

Was haben denn deine Fische gehabt und was hast du behandelt?

Gruss Nick


----------



## MaFF (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Nick,

ich hatte zu viel Krankheiten im Teich um sie alle aufzählen zu können. Ich habe nur zu spät reagiert. Ich hatte auf alle Fälle die Schuppensträube und sie meldet sich an mit abstehenden Schuppen und dicken Körper bis hin zu Klotzaugen. Was fast immer wie die BWS aussieht. Was ich aber dazu sagen muss. Ich bin kein Tierarzt oder ähnliches, ich kann dir nur einen Rat geben. Ich habe einen Tierarzt aufgesucht und dann gingen die Behandlungen los. Wasserwechsel um den Keimdruck zu senken und Behandlung mit Salz und Antibiotika. 

Ich weiß nicht genau wo du in der Schweiz wohnst, aber hier sind mal zwei TA.
Fischtierärzte in der Schweiz

Koipraxis
Dres. med. vet.
Sabina Büttner Escher
Matthias Escher
Steinerenweg 23
CH-3214 Ulmiz

Telefon: 031 751 18 17
Tel.: 079 314 34 94
Fax: 031 751 18 22
E-Mail: escher@koipraxis.ch
Internet: www.koipraxis.ch


Dr. med. vet. Ralph Knüsel
fishdoc GmbH
Schaubhus
CH-6026 Rain
Schweiz

Telefon: +41 79 820 42 43
Fax.: +41 41 458 12 00
E-Mail:  info@fishdoc.ch
Internet: www.fishdoc.ch


----------



## Nzz (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Maff

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort . Ich werde mich sicher per Mail mit einem der 2 Ärzten Kontakt aufnehmen und Bilder schicken obwohl das per Computer nicht so gut ist wie am Teich jedoch befindet sich der Teich ( unser Wochenendhaus) im Kanton Luzern. 

Leider kann ich erst am Freiag wieder zum Teich, jedoch darf ich in in die Badewanne im Keller setzen und der Keller ist beheizt. 

Mein Vater ist am Dienstagabend dort. Ich könnte im jodfreies Salz mitgeben um in den Teich zu geben. Einen Wasserwechsel wird er auf JEDEN Fall machen ( habe ich ihm schon gesagt).

Beste Grüsse Nick

PS: vom handy aus geschrieben


----------



## Nzz (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Abend

Ich habe viele gute Infos  

Dem Koi scheint es besser zu gehen. Er kommt immer zum Fressen und schwimmt mit den anderen mit und verhält sich normal. Die Schwellung ist noch nicht ganz zurück aber die Schuppen stehen nicht mehr ab.

Zum Teich. Ich werde die SpeckBadu behalten. Das ist nach vielen Entscheidungen die Lösung . Ich werde die Pumpe täglich 3-4 Stunden laufen lassen. Wenn sich der Stromverbrauch im Mass hält werde ich vielleicht auf 5-6 Stunden erweitern. Dazu läuft eine Belüftung den ganzen Tag durch. Nächstes Wochenende ist es soweit. Der Teich wird komplett ausgepumpt und SAUBER gemacht.  . Dazu habe ich am Freitag 24 Stellriemen, PP-Rohre, Rohrmaterial usw. vom Geschäft nach Hause genommen. Das Material für den Filterbau ist jetzt alles vorhanden. Damit der Biofilm usw nicht abstirbt, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft werde ich die Tonnen auch belüften, damit immer Bewegung im Wasser ist.

Eine Frage habe ich noch, welche Filtermedien soll ich in die zwei 140 Liter Tonnen montieren? Es sollte kostengünstig, jedoch auch gut sein. 

Zum Schluss noch Bilder. Von der Pumpe, dem Material und des Schachtes, der bereits vorhanden ist.

Freue mich auf Anmerkungen, und anfallende Kritik, denn nur dadurch lernt man . 

Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Zacky (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hi Nick.

zu deiner Filtermedienfrage: Ich bin mittlerweile vom Helix als Filtermedium überzeugt und würde es bei einem Mehrkammerfilter sowohl ruhend als auch bewegt nutzen. Ich denke einfach, dass es das derzeit effektivste Medium ist.

Was ich nicht so gut finde, ist die zeitlich begrenzte Filterung. Nicht das Dir das irgendwann mal nach hinten los geht. :?


----------



## Nzz (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Zacky

Wie begrenzt? Weil ich nur 4 Stunden filtern möchte? Warum hinten los? )

Lg Nick


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hi Nick.

Ja, genau deine Filterzeit meine ich. Ich hätte immer die Bedenken, dass durch das Intervall-pumpen sich der Schmutzeintrag mi Teich absetzt und nicht wirklich raus gefiltert wird. So setzt er sich am Grund ab und zersetzt sich dort und dient wieder eher den Algen. Durch das kontinuierliche Bewegen des Wassers wird ja der Dreck zumindest aus dem Teich geholt und hängt dann im Filter. Das Andere für mich, dass ich dann, über den Tag gesehen, eine recht lange Standzeit des Wassers haben. Also das Wasser steht im Filter und ob das auf Dauer den Bakterienstämmen zu Gute kommt, kann ich zwar so nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke, dass ist eher kontra-produktiv.

Aber das ist jetzt nur mein Gedanke dazu. Wenn es jetzt ausschließlich um den Energiebedarf geht, hatte ich ja schon anfangs geschrieben, dass ich auf die Speck-Badu verzichten würde. Ich würde dann lieber zwei kleinere (von der Watt-Leistung) Pumpen einbauen und dann ggf. eine über die Nacht hin weg abschalten, aber einen totalen Stillstand im Kreislauf würde ich bei Fischbesatz nicht machen.


----------



## Nzz (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Zacky

Danke für deine Antwort. Wegen der Pumpe habe ich mir überlegt, eine Neue zu kaufen , jedoch habe ich diese schon komplett eingebaut und in 3-4 Monaten besteht die grosse Chance bei meinem Chef einen 400Volt Motor inkl. FU günstig zu kaufen. Dazu kommt noch , dass die SpeckBadu selbstansaugend ist und die Luft selbst aus dem System pumpt. 


Zum Boden. Ich möchte nächstes Wochenende bei der Komplettreinigung noch eine neue Ansaugleitung einkleben um vom Boden auch Wasser anzusaugen. 

Wegen dem Stillstehen im Filter, habe ich mir gedacht 2 Ausströmer der Luftpumpe in die Tonnen zu montieren. Dadurch ist immer Bewegung da.

Geht das nicht? Freue mich auf eine Antwort . 

Beste Grüsse Nick

PS: In meinem vorherigen Beitrag sieht man den 4500Liter Goldfischteich. Er ist seit Anfang filterlos. Komplett klar und seit 4 Jahren kein Todesfall .


----------



## Nzz (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo
Das Unglaubliche ist passiert. Die ganze Woche hatte wir zwischen 20 und 25 Grad und jetzt liegt tatsächlich 10 cm Schnee. Der April macht was er will.

Das auf heute geplante Teichputzen wird auf morgen verschoben, da der Schnee dann weg sein soll . 

Beste Grüsse
Nick


----------



## Nzz (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo

Der Teich wurde letzte Woche geputzt und heute die Technik wieder in Betrieb genommen. Dazu habe ich noch einen Sprudel eingeklebt . Die Filterplanung geht in die Endrunde . Nächste Woche wird betoniert und in 2 Wochen wird alles installiert. Warum so verspätet? Ich hatte letzte Woche 20cm Schnee und diese Woche regnete es durch . 

Wegen den Filtermedien. Was haltet ihr davon. 1 Kammer Matten, 1 Matte Vulkangestein. Wir haben noch 2 Paletten Resten von der letzten Bestellung und ich könnte 3-4 Säcke sehr günstig kaufen. 

Wichtige Neuigkeiten zu der Pumpe. Es gab mit dem Stromverbrauch ein Missverständnis, die Speck Badu braucht nicht 750 Watt sondern "nur" 340 Watt :smoki .

Zum Teich: Ja was soll ich sagen. es ist kein Vergleich zu vorher.



Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Harald (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Nick,
gelten bei Euch nicht die Gesetze der Schwerkraft? Wenn ich mir das erste Bild ansehe, sieht es so aus, als ob der Wasserspiegel nach hinten rechts ansteigend ist

Ich habe offensichtlich einen Knick in der Optik und bekomme ihn nicht weg....


----------



## Nzz (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Harald  Nein, die Blende nach links ist komplett gerade. Die Rechts ist leicht ansteigend.


Ich habe am Freitag nach der Arbeit bis um 1 Uhr Nachts den Filter gebaut :smoki
Er ist aus 2 Tonnen a 140 Liter. Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte....


Der Filter wird nächstes Wochenende eingebaut. Der Teich und die Umgebung wird komplett fertig gestellt und am Pfingstmontag ist Einweihung 

Die Seerosen haben schon mehrere Blätter und eine Blüte ist auch schon "unterwegs".

Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Nzz (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Nachtrag:

Es ist dringend. Ich habe mir Bürsten als Vorfilter gedacht, weil ein Siebfilter vornedran kein Platz hat. In die 2 Tonne möchte ich Japanmatten einbringen. Ist das okay? Oder mit was würdet ihr filtern? Müsste es dringend wissen das ich bestellen kann um den Filter nächstes Wochenende in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Als Alternative zu den Matten könnte ich mir diese vorstellen: http://www.helvetikoi.ch/Bio-Blocks-Filtermedium-75-Liter.html

Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Nick,

gibt es bei Euch keine Bezugsmöglichkeit für __ Hel-X (Helix)? Das hat sicherlich deutlich mehr Besiedlungsfläche als die grünen Teile. Solche hatten wir mal in einem Billigfilter an Mutterns Teich vor vielen, vielen Jahren. 

Bürsten sind als Vorfilterung eigentlich überholt. Soll wohl auch nicht so lustig sein, die regelmäßig raus zuziehen und zu spülen (gibt nette Sommersprossen ). Aber vielleicht hast Du einen Bodenablauf im Filter und kannst so regelmäßig den Dreck abschütteln und ablaufen lassen. Oder wenigstens mit einer Tauchpumpe abpumpen?


----------



## Nzz (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo Annett, schön das du mir schreibst .

Ja die Helix gibt es  Aber zu Teuer, da ich noch in der Lehre bin und der gesamte Filterbau, Teichbau Geld kostete . Die Helix kaufe ich mir vielleicht in ein paar Monaten... Bodenabläufe sind selbstverständlich eingebaut . ( Siehe Bild 4 im letzen Beitrag . 

Beste Grüsse Nick

Ps: Vom Handy geschrieben


----------



## Nzz (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Guten Tag 

Gestern habe ich den Schacht gebaut und die Technik angeschlossen. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Filtermedien die schon bestellt sind . Das Rohr vom Schacht zum Teich ist nur eine provisorische Lösung.

Das Ganze wir dann durch einen __ Ahorn und weiteren Pflanzen und Granitsteinen verkleidet, damit man nicht mehr viel davon sieht. 


Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Nzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Hallo

Das Ergebnis gefällt mir  Ein kleines Update zum Teich.


----------



## Nzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau 2012*

Weiteres Bild. Kann nur eines auf einmal anhängen vom Handy..


----------

